# Summit 7.0 anyone need another person?



## cassandramae1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi! I was wondering if any group of three is in need of an extra person to reserve a condo for the Summit January 29th to the 31st! Please let me know, I'd really like to go, but can't seem to find 3 other people.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 6, 2016)

You might have better luck making another post in the Northeast Skiing and Snowboarding Forum. It gets a little more traffic over there.


----------



## cassandramae1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you! I will try that


----------

